# Java3D kaputt!



## Jogljodler (29. Jul 2005)

Hallo!

Bitte wer ist so lieb und lässt diese mini Java3D-Programm kurz auf seinem PC rennen? Bei mir kommt zwar ein Fenster, aber nicht der rote Quader. Irgendwas ist da kaputt. Da es auf meine anderen, alten PC tadellos funktioniert, wäre es klasse, wenn jemand mit vergleichbarer Hardware wie ich (ATI RadeON 9800pro) das Programm mal testen könnte.

hier der link zur JAR Datei:
http://www.qfile.de/dl/121523/java3dtest.jar.html



Bei mir sieht das Resultat so aus:
http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=java3dtest8zz.jpg

Da fehlt aber die eigentlich OpenGL Darstellung. Wie gesagt, beim anderen PC mit der selben Java3D Installation und demselben JAR läuft alles perfekt.





Tschüss!


----------



## Jogljodler (3. Aug 2005)

Tja, die 10 Zeilen Java Code scheinen hier wohl zu viel Arbeit zu machen, schade!


----------



## Beni (3. Aug 2005)

Das mag daran liegen, dass niemand gerne Programme aus unbekannter (und damit nicht vertraungswürdiger) Quelle runterlädt und laufen lässt :wink:.

Poste doch den Code, soviel ist es ja nicht :wink: (hm, ich müsste J3D runterladen um das auszuprobieren, aber das kann ich erst morgen machen).


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Aug 2005)

Der Quellcode liegt nicht mal bei nur der Bytecode.


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Aug 2005)

Bei mir kommt could not find the main class. Und ich war glaub grad net so gut drauf als ich das getestet hab und hab dann nix weiter geschrieben.


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Aug 2005)

Ach ne war falsche JVM, die konnte kein J3D. Mit der richtigen läufts tadellos.


----------



## Jogljodler (4. Aug 2005)

Illuvatar, bei dir kommt also nicht nur ein leeres Fenster, so wie auf meinem Screenshot? Ich dreh nämlich bald durch. Habe keinen Schimmer warum das auf meinem PC nicht läuft. Hast du auch eine ATI Grafikkarte?



P.S. Danke fürs Testen. An die Ultra-Vorsichtigen: wäre das ein Programm von mehren hundert kb, würde ich mir auch Gedanken machen, aber bei 10 Zeilen.................


----------



## Jogljodler (4. Aug 2005)

Bei gl4java läuft bei mir auch nicht alles rund, die Programme stocken ("einfrieren") und die CPU Belastuzng ist hoch. Hat jemand eine ATI RadeOn 9800 pro und KEINE Probleme mit Java und Opengl?


----------



## Beni (4. Aug 2005)

Bei sieht man auch ein rotes Viereck (OpenGL, aber auf GeForce).

Hast du die neusten Treiber?
Wie steht es mit der DirectX-Version?


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Aug 2005)

Jogljodler:

Java 1.5.0_04, J3d 1.3.1 DX-Version, GF 4 Ti 200, ich seh nen ColorCube.


----------



## Campino (4. Aug 2005)

Ich hatte eine ATI Radeon 9600 SERIES die nicht ging, hab sie ganze zwei mal reklamieren müssen, bis ATI es geschafft hat, eine Austauschkarte zu liefern, und dann noch zwei mal bis ich ne Austauschkarte bekommen hab, die nicht auch kaputt war. Hast du nur mit JOGL Probleme oder auch bei anderen sachen. lad dir doch mal die kostenlose Battlefield 2 Demo runter und Spiel ein bisschen, wenn dabei nichts abschmiert liegts nicht an der Grafikkarte...dann würde ich mal die Treiber, JOGL und so was neu installieren..


----------



## EgonOlsen (4. Aug 2005)

Hast du im Treiber evtl. AA aktiviert? Das funktioniert zusammen mit Java nur sehr bescheiden (quasi gar nicht) und man bekommt schwarze oder weiße Flächen geboten.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (4. Aug 2005)

Allerdings auch bei Graphics2D und Swing-Anwendungen. Ist zumindest bei mir so (ATI Catalyst).


----------



## Campino (4. Aug 2005)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings auch bei Graphics2D und Swing-Anwendungen. Ist zumindest bei mir so (ATI Catalyst).


gibts von denen nen anderen treiber?


----------

